# Headed to CB for 4 days of skiing.do any one know of any discount lift tickets



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....cb skiing....*

...i'd look into the X-CARD, it gives you 5 or 6 days at the butte and 5 days at monarch for like $265....it's a great deal that you can re-up next year as it is on there computer...comps are nearly impossible unless your a hot chick with bottle of JERGENS on hand(literally),.......hands down we got the good scarey shit....don't believe me?.....CALL ME OR MY BOYS WHEN YOU GET HERE.......we'll show you some shizen.....milozadik wishecouldski 420 cb.....


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

There is some 2 for 1 Coors-12 pack deal - coupon in box.
Look at this thread - http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f17/any-discounts-deals-on-cb-lift-tickets-17031.html


----------



## arrowlad (Jan 30, 2009)

i cked it out and it looked like it was posted in feb 2008 do you know if that deal is going on for feb 25- march 2 -2009. i will be there and dont want to hit a black out day ? thanks for your help meng and milo wow "jergrns and a hot chick "... thats messed up dude


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

dude, milo wouldnt be feeding you a line.

for years CB was the beez neez because they hooked up anybody and everybody. as milo said, comps and deals are hard to find at all, even for folks living in the valley. coughevilempirecough

the x card really is a good deal for a few days


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*I didn't understand milo's post*

Please repost in miloees, yeti got into it a little.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....understanding....*

...you understood every part except the "call me or my boys" when you get here!?....this means if you ski at cb, i and my friends can help it be "more fun"....eat your wheaties, come ready to rip or gape...which ever you prefer....if you like to gape or you are stuck in gaper mode....i'll find some 10 year old local kids that will make you feel like you need to get back to the "drawing board" so to speak....LOTSA-LIP just sent me his IMAGE STRAP from equador....so maybe you could use this device to turn heads.......MILOZADIK WISHECOULDSKI.....


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Milo posts the cb jive*

My mama *no* raise *no* dummies. I dug her rap! Jive Lady: Cut me some slack, Jack! *Chump* don' *want no help*, *chump don't* GET da' *help*!


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....."excuse me, I speak JIVE"....*

.......jive ass turkey ain't got no brains anyhow....jivelo420CB....


----------



## franciscotharp (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone with a season pass to CBMR can get ten 35 dollar day tickets per season, so if you have any friends with passes (or can meet some) they might be able to hook that up.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Milo/Meng - threadjack in effect here.

Wigston and I are headed to CB with families in tow. Sat. is likely to be the boys only ski day. Either of you guys available to shred the frozen rad on Sat?


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....thread jacking accepted....*

...hey dotcom....i'll be around...slide for life conditions now but snow headed on the way(fri-mon?)....due to our warm temps, yesterday it was on the GOOD SIDE OF FIRM....i can hook you guys up with bc folks with knowledge and sleds if that is what you want.....hopefully you'll get the butte with some snow....100% open now.....minimum hikin'....maximum vert....class(3-5+).....you guys rollin' in fri nite to the butte for food/beer? gonna stay in almont that night?....call me if you want...hope all is well for you new fathers....275-1890 milozadik wishecouldski....ps...bring wheaties...


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Evan, I spoke with Nick yesterday - he told me what you guys want to ride and I am going to tourguide for the day. Its starting to spit a bit as we speak - really hope it snows, otherwise, its slide for life/huck to hard as milo says.
Calkl me when you guys get to Almont - your cell phones likely wont work from there, but find a land line - its local. Looking forward to it.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....hard pack to soft......*

...just missed it boys(and families)....couple of days late...got our foot....watched some young guns fire up FREDO'S cliff...about 50-60' to steep firm....i was expecting a femur injury, thank god they just smashed out and went home(or to the bar)....hope to see you boys again....no lolly-gagin' next round tho....wheaties, meat, nitro and advil....ok.....milozadik wishecouldski


----------



## garrett.owens (Nov 22, 2008)

CBMR employees are the only ones who can get what is called a "family pass" it is $37 for the day. Coors 2fers are a decent deal if you can't shmooze any employees... Ask around in the Bakery or Brown Lab Pub to see if anyone is feeling friendly.


----------

